# JJ vs. Q-Rich



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

i was arguing with sum *edited  over the i-net today about whos a better shooter......Any educated basketball player knows whos a better shooter so just please answer my question so ill feel better?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Q-Rich he went to DePaul


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

JJ is. He's a career 43% shooter. Q shoots 40%.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Q has a nice shot when he is on fire but he is either hot or cold. Definetly I would go with JJ on this one.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

JJ definitley.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Q has a nice shot when he is on fire but he is either hot or cold. Definetly I would go with JJ on this one.


Thats what happens when Q shoots a million 3 pointers lol


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh man this is a tough one... ooohh gosh... Hmm.. How about I'll go with the guy who had one of the highest 3P% of all time in one season? 

(For those who don't know that would be JJ)


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Jj.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Arising out of viewership of Joe Johnson and Quentin Richardson and judging with estimation from the statistical examination I infer that the trajectory through which such counterparts of athletes operates from queue to echelon is fielded only in an abashment of certitude when comprised of conglomeration of miscellany.











That makes about as much sense as this thread.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Q. Rich.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

honestly people, how could anyone say Q-Rich?????? The dude cant shoot a 15 footer to save his life!!!


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

YEAAAAA We got another John Starks this Time with No Handles or Defence YEAAAAAAA


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

JJ is more reliable but Q-Rich is deadly when hes on fire.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

JJ, no question.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

So Pretty much Q sucks huh ???


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

jj & yeah he does suck a lil' bit! lol


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

QRich is better when he's on fire, but I'll take JJ - more consistent, has a mid-range game.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

J.J shoots at a more efficient clip. Q-Rich made so many threes because he shoots so many; he's a chucker.


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

JJ 100%. There is no question there. If you want a guy to make 4 3's in a row and then miss 12 in a row than Q-Rich is your man. As far as basketball talent goes, it's JJ.


----------

